# Extremely high HCG levels early pregnancy



## PedsNurse27

Hi Ladies... 

Wondering if anyone can help me or has gone through similar... I had my BFP yesterday and went to the MD office and had my HCG levels checked--came back at 130,000! I am only about 3-4 weeks pregnant, my LMP was 11/28. According to everything I have read I have 3 outcomes... 1. I'm further than I think (even though I got a BFN on 11/27) 2. Multiples or 3. Molar pregnancy. I have an ultrasound scheduled for late in the day tomorrow (or I guess today now) but this waiting is just torture! Just wondering if anyone has anything good or bad to say about this... I'd really appreciate it!! Thanks :flower:


----------



## magicbubble

ooo let us know if you are going to have twins/triplets/quads etc?

good luck!

are you in america? im in the uk and over here they dont do blood tests unless you have had complications with your pregnancy test. they just take your word for it that you are pregnant. you are lucky you can find out what your hcg levels are and nip anything in the bud early or find out some lovely news like you might be getting twins :)

hope it all goes well today

xxx


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Hmmm... I've seen all three possibilities happen. I am hoping that you just had an early pregnancy bleed and that you are a month further along than you really think. Even with triplets that is HIGH, WAY HIGH (I was pg with trips once-surrogacy-and my numbers were nowhere near that). I would think that the doc would order an immediate u/s at that rate just to be sure.


----------



## PedsNurse27

Magicbubble-- Yes I'm in America. I've been on Clomid and such with some infertility issues so that is why they wanted the numbers checked so soon. Thanks to both of you for your help! The only thing I'm worried about is that since I did have a BFN on 11/27, and thought my period had started on 11/28, I did have a hysterosalpingogram done on 12/6 (which found my tubes to be clogged, and then was opened with the test). I'm worried about the radiation exposure... but I guess I'm just stuck waiting! I'll keep you posted though :)


----------



## Lani

Good luck Hun. I have my fingers crossed it's one of the first two options. There seems to be a huge range of hcg levels that end up resulting in a normal healthy preg, so try not to worry. I had a molar preg, and it's not something I'd wish on anyone. They didn't pick mine up til my 12 week ultrasound, but if thatis what you have, catching it early will be so beneficial for u. Let us know how u go. Xxxx


----------



## PedsNurse27

Lani--Thank you for sharing that with me! What were your numbers early in pregnancy when you had the molar pregnancy? I appreciate your input!


----------



## Lani

I have no idea unfortunately. I had blood tests, but my gp never told me the figures, so I assume they were either normal or she didn't check the results properly (I was seeing a terrible gp at the time). If it reassures you at all, the chance of a molar pregnancy is so so slim. 1 in 2000 my specialist told me, so that's like 0.000something percent. Even my chance of having another molar preg is only 1%. much more likely your having twins or that a high hcg level is just what's normal for u. 

There's a girl in my belly buddies group on another site that also had very high early hcg levels so was worried bout multiples or a molar. Turns our everything was completely normal. Her obgyn said thats just how her body reacts to pregnancy.


----------



## smileyfaces

Hi just read through all of this...I'll be extremely interested to see how this works out today. So extraordinary to have such high levels but like others have said...it could be completely normal for how your body responds to pregnancy. Keep us updated :) wishing you all the best x x x


----------



## dan-o

Hope everything goes OK for you hun xx


----------



## DollPosse

I had extremely high numbers very early in pregnancy as well. Mine were triple the norm. They thought for sure there were twins but gave me an u/s to see and lo and behold there was just my daughter fine and healthy as ever. I had the right dates too, so some women just really crank out the hormones. I remember taking a pregnancy test with my daughter and the test line was suppose to be pink. It was a dark purple! It was way darker than the control line. I still have the test. This time I am cranking out the hormones too. Hubby keeps bugging me it is twins. lol

Good luck.


----------



## Tasha

Good luck sweetie


----------



## PedsNurse27

Just an update for you all... I'm 7 weeks and 6 days pregnant--with just one baby! So... conception date was wrong obviously! Everything looks perfect and I couldn't be happier! Got to see baby, get pictures printed and hear the heartbeat today. Thank you all for your kind words and support, I appreciate it all so much! :)


----------



## afifirechick

I think its quints! Just my opinion. J/k. I think everything with be fine and I know "relax" is hard to do right now, but that's the best thing to due. Try to sleep or put in a movie or play an online game. Do something to take you mind off babies for a few hours.


----------



## magicbubble

im so glad it is all ok for you! :) you must be relieved. happy bump days xxx


----------



## Lani

Fantastic news. Very pleased for you xxx


----------



## Coffee Lover

So glad everything is ok.. hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy

xx


----------



## BattyNora

Brilliant news - really happy for you xx


----------



## Lea8198

That's fantastic! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan-o

PedsNurse27 said:


> Just an update for you all... I'm 7 weeks and 6 days pregnant--with just one baby! So... conception date was wrong obviously! Everything looks perfect and I couldn't be happier! Got to see baby, get pictures printed and hear the heartbeat today. Thank you all for your kind words and support, I appreciate it all so much! :)

Awww, that's fabulous news, so pleased for you! xx:hugs:


----------



## MooMrs

I'm really glad it worked out fine in the end :thumbup:


----------



## PAgal

That's wonderful!


----------



## tmb

Hi there,

I'm new to forums and posting -- this is the most current forum I've found dealing with the topic of high HCG levels. I was so glad to see the dates are current.

I have been to the doctor for bloodwork and my hcg levels were 130 000 too and we thought I was 5 or 6 weeks, but we really have no idea because my cycle is far from regular and the only thing we have to base it on is a blood test around the 20th of November that said I wasn't pregnant. Of course I'm terrified that this is way too high and might be a molar pregnancy - but hoping that maybe I'm further along or maybe that it's multiples. My husband and I have been trying for over one year. I don't have an u/s until Friday (it is now Sunday) so it's going to be a really tough week. I was so glad to read this post and hear the good news - I hope the same happens for me.

Thanks.


----------

